# Good institution type shower valve



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So, I've recently landed some work with the local school district after trying for the last year. One of the projects is to replace the teachers gym office restroom shower valves. They want to stick with heavy duty commercial type such as what a prison would have (no delta or moens). I opened the back wall so ive got plenty of room for replacemnt. Any of ya know any good types?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Symmons...easy to fix-reliable spool. Most hospitals/schools here have temptrols.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

"Symmons" 
Have always been good for the gyms i used to do work at

Great minds think alike you posted at same time


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Another one here for Symmons. C-96-1 is ADA compliant


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Symmons here too...:yes:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love my fine Ma product


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Ill be quoting out one of them ther symmons!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Symmons it is. Easy to service and solid construction.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

Symmons or Powers


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So I installed a symmons temptrol. Customer was totally happy with it compared to what their previous general contractor would slap in (after of course knocking out all the tile and the wall) I only needed to open up an access in the storage room behind the bathroom which will just have a 16" access panel installed. 

Thanks y'all


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't like symmons. When the thermostatic piston fails, it will be open cold constantly. You will have to wear a raincoat to change it out. And then you will realize that it is not the same piston as the residential symmons pistons that you stock. I would consider Zurn.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pianoplumber said:


> I don't like symmons. When the thermostatic piston fails, it will be open cold constantly.* You will have to wear a raincoat to change it out. *And then you will realize that it is not the same piston as the residential symmons pistons that you stock. I would consider Zurn.


:blink::no:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

pianoplumber said:


> I don't like symmons. When the thermostatic piston fails, it will be open cold constantly. You will have to wear a raincoat to change it out. And then you will realize that it is not the same piston as the residential symmons pistons that you stock. I would consider Zurn.


I'm not defending symmons, I personally don't really care for them, but I've never had a difference between the guts.
I just set the temps on a 5 story building I roughed out in Boston yesterday. First two floors are light commercial but the top 3 are 3 bed 2 bath apartments. The last symmons shower valve I went to set the temp on was stuck giving all hot. Took it apart, without my rain coat, soaked it in CLR for half an hour and it was good to go.


----------

